# Maddie is peeing in her crate!



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I recently got laid off work, Maddie was use to being left for a few hours at a time without any accidents. In the last month when ever I leave her I come home to wet bedding. I really wanted the crate to be her den and had done a lot of resurch about it. 
I just could not stand the fact that she is wetting her safe place. So I have made a safe area in the kitchen for her to stay when I am gone. I have pads for accidents. Her crate is in their with the door open. 
I have noticed that the accidents happen when I get home because the pads have warm pee So would I do better to just let her pee in her crate?
She is doing fine left in the kitchen can play with toys I feel a little better about leaving her but we plain to do some traveling am I taking away her den?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Suzi, keep in mind the crate is a short term confinement tool. Dogs will general not eliminate in them ,unless they have no choice. You would be better with an expen type area with an area to relieve herself being it pee pads or litter or whatever. Here is a good article http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Perhaps her crate is too large.... Maybe she knows she is supposed to pee on SOMETHING - not on the bare floor and has decided her crate is okay to pee in. I'm hoping someone with behavioral background will chime in here.....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Suzi,
Maybe she is peeing out of excitement. If that's the case, I don't know what to tell you besides don't make a big deal over her when you get home you. Just be calm and tell her to sit, before touching her. I am not sure if this is a good suggestion, but might be worth a try. If she is actually having accidents, put treats and food on her bed. Most pups won't pee where they eat.... Maybe that will stop her from peeing on it.Good luck!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Maddie is still very young and small she can not hold it as long as an older dog. Also sometimes female puppies get excited and wet. In one of my dog class there is a large size 6 month old female and she stills wets when she gets excited. Best leave some pads out.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you for the input. I had to leave Maddie for about 4hrs today I have a out door play area I got at toysRus It is at least 30'' tall made of plastic that is very sturdy. Got home and my little jumper had gotten over it I found her on the wrong side of the fenced in area. The good news is she did not have a accident in the house. Her new name is Houdini:doh:
I can't figure out how she did that . Can't imagine her climbing over. Her crate was about 2 1/2 feet away maybe she got up on the crate and jumped from their. We have to leave again tonight I'll put her crate farther away. I feel bad because I don't want to hurt her legs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, they can climb the x pen. Someone posted a video of their hav escaping his x pen. I wish I could remember who it was!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh YES. Tillie was jumping over her x-pen at about 4 months old. sigh... 
I hope you can solve this problem!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's the video of how they escape!

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1935&page=3


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, my gosh, thank you, Linda, for pulling that video up! That Marley - what a stinker he was - but so very cute in the process!!! ound: Too funny! Augie doesn't seem to go over things, but he pushes and pushes and works his way around things through the skinniest spaces.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I've always liked The Great Escape - Re: The Great Dog Escape[/url] Sorry it doesn't work


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Linda thank you for finding that video! Tillie seems to be doing every thing Maddie is doing! only maddie is about a month behind I just know shw is about ready to loose teeth! No wounder they were circus dogs! 
I can just imagine leaving maddie outside with a ladder out and finding her on top of the roof or somethingound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor Maddie little does she know that she lost her chance of freedom it is back in the crate for her. Well maybe the bathroom I could duck tape the toilet lid


----------

